# MotionBased GPS Alternative



## ventana1 (Apr 25, 2007)

I am looking for the best alternative to MotionBased GPS software. I am paying for a subscription here and I really wish I could get my money back that I paid in advance for an entire year to get a better per month fee. this is really the most pathetic internet/software service is have ever paid for by FAR. I have emailed the company with numerous suggestions and detailed complaints and they pretty much refuse to act on any of them. This connection is two orders of magnitude slower than dial up speed... I just can't stand to use the product anymore. I have actually stopped even bothering to upload all my workouts cause I simply don't have time. Anyway, I am not going to slamb Motion Based any more cause everyone knows it is a Garmin money making scam and they are never going to make the product better... what I really want is a decent alternative to Motion Based...

Any suggestions please. I have started to use Sport Tracks and have no way to know yet how much better it is yet... but I will post after some experience is gained.

thanks much


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't have a GPS but I do upload GPX files to mapmyrun/mapmyride.com
The site has few bells and whistles, but it does provide a simple way to share routes with friends


----------



## Ilikejeeps2 (Jul 23, 2007)

topofusion.com


great sight!!


----------



## oohsh_t (Aug 11, 2007)

Try this

http://www.singletracks.com/mountain-bike/trails.php


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Been playing with MapMyRide.com for a while now, too, and it's cool.

Not sure how their "workout" stuff compares to Motion Based, and they definitely don't have the user base that MB has.

But MMR does allow GPS uploads, waypoint marking, sharing, and a one-click upload to Google Earth. Lots of fun and free, if you're just cataloging rides.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

I like both SportTracks and TopoFusion. The price is very reasonable for either and they run as fast as your computer. They don't have the on-line repository of other people's rides, but you have all of your own rides instantly available if that is what you are looking for. Since you mentioned workouts, play around with SportTracks some more (there are lots of features there)...I find it very capable with TopoFusion pretty close behind.


----------



## jball (Jan 7, 2006)

Just recently came across www.allsportgps.com. Have been a motionbased user just over a year and agree that the site is painfully slow. Received a recent email from Garmin that said they will be replacing motionbased with garmin-connect by December (in response to my email that I would not be renewing).


----------



## cr_mmurillo (Jan 3, 2005)

paulrad9 said:


> I don't have a GPS but I do upload GPX files to mapmyrun/mapmyride.com
> The site has few bells and whistles, but it does provide a simple way to share routes with friends


MTBR supports uploading .gpx files. Just go under trails. At the bottom of the trails.mtbr.com page, you will see some of the files that ppl uploaded.


----------



## grazianodemaio (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi, I would like to inform you about my Smartcomgps basic tutorial
bye bye


----------



## RFix (Aug 8, 2006)

cr_mmurillo said:


> MTBR supports uploading .gpx files. Just go under trails. At the bottom of the trails.mtbr.com page, you will see some of the files that ppl uploaded.


But shouldn't I be able to download these GPX files from MTBR and then create a route? Maybe its an option and I'm not smart enough but I couldn't even figure out how to see the coordinates of the waypoints.


----------



## sallamar (Jun 18, 2008)

*Cyclogz - a faster alternative*

After trying MotionBased and even AllSportGPS, I ended up creating Cyclogz.com, with the intent to keep it clean, simple, and quicker to upload logs. Above all, it features a ride dairy to keep track of rides.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Outside of the mentioned speed issue, I like MB--I've tried most of the others and, for me, there is no comparison.


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Just to clarify as I am new to all this but eager to get started.

I have a Garmin Forerunner 305. Do I need to use the Garmin Training software or Motionbased to upload a gpx file so that I might follow someone elses track?

Or can I use other programs to do that? (sporttracks, gpsbabel, topofusion etc) What I am really looking forward to is uploading someone elses course when I travel to an unfamilar area so I dont get lost. 

Sorry for post hijack but seemed a similar question.


----------



## grazianodemaio (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi biker take a look to this article if you are interested about use google earth for draw tracks and wp and pass it to a garmin or other gps davice or software, let me know
bye bye


----------

